# Do Your Dog Smile ?



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmmm,,,
Simba dont like to smile when i taken his picture !!! :no:
Thats why i ask you all, do your dog smile...
Coz i think i am not the one who have a dog which is never smile...
Nice i your dog smile when you take their picture !!!!

So ???


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

This is the closet I have to a smile....of course he's upside down.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Diesel always smiles! Thats what I told my fiance' last night... Diesel was sitting by the baby gate wanting in... and he had THE BIGGEST grin on his face... hes rotten


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> This is the closet I have to a smile....of course he's upside down.


This is CUTE!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Carson is a smiler.  

One of my wife's cousin's has a Redbone Coonhound / lab mix named Tyrus. Whenever you first see Ty he runs up to you baring his teeth.... he's smiling at you. It's the cutest thing .....ever!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

Absolutely!

​


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

bluebomberx said:


> Absolutely!​
> 
> 
> ​


 

COOL PICTURE !!!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Definitely!!


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

I found it !!! This is how is SIMBA smile...
Ha ha ha...
He show us his teeth....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

yup they do


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Big teeth showing lips raised like a snarl grin? No...

But regular grin, yes!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, do they love to smile alright!


----------

